# A Little Soul



## kc5tpy (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello Folks.  I have been thinking over my menu for the meet and greet and you know I have made a change by deciding to try brisket.  Many of you are going to provide fantastic tasting smoked foods.  What I want to do is to provide some foods that the U.K. folks are not used to.  I'd like to broaden the horizons so to speak.  South Texas style brisket, potato salad, sausage ,beans and Tex-mex style rice.  But I have been REALLY thinking about the "soul food" influence.  I won't go into the whole "soul food" discussion and how it came about.  Without "soul food" many folks in the south would have gone hungry.  Many "soul food" dishes go great with smoked meat.  Now don't dismiss this before trying;  I will be doing spring greens soul food style ( if I can get them ).  Just give 'em a try.  Of course picts will be taken on the day and recipes will also be available from all of the attending members.  Was just curious as to how British folks feel about "Greens" especially spring greens.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 28, 2014)

Love them. Underrated and not eaten enough in my opinion. Bring them on


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 29, 2014)

Danny, never had them, but seen them served on some of the TV Shows.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello Steve.  Well you are in for something new.  They have a bit of a bitter taste but cooked properly that taste is mellowed.  In Tx. we have our bitter greens with a chilli pepper infused vinegar.  JUST SO HAPPENS I have some of the exact stuff from Tx. although any chilli infused white vinegar will work.  The flavour works well with smoked meat IMHO.  Especially if you like a sweet rub and sweet sauce on you meat.  Cuts through the sweetness.  IF you like it and you think you can use it for your catering I'll be happy to tell you how to make it.  I'm just never sure what the British public will think about certain foods.  I will be hot smoking a Tx. style sausage for the "Feast" and grilling an American breakfast sausage to snack on through the day.  Each has a different flavour and texture to the English banger.  The beans are also something different from Heinz baked beans.  So far MOST everything I have served to family and friends have gone down well.  You folks may not like them so I'll have food for the next 6 months but no feelings will be hurt as I know these things are new for many folks.  We shall see on the day.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Danny, all sounds great, will look forward to tasting.

I am still messing with a menu, being new to smoking,  and my electric smoker I built, can only reach limited temperatures, I've only managed to smoke a few things. The results were good, but cooking times were very long!

Will be bringing my little "surprise" smoker for the weekend, I don't think it will give such an intense smoke flavour as many smokers, but we will give it a go!

I have been waiting for my new smoker to arrive, four month delay!  It's a Green Mountain Grill, arriving Friday :yahoo: unfortunately we have a busy catering weekend working Saturday & Sunday:th_crybaby2: so no playing with the new toy, then it's the Weekend Meet, so will have to stick with a very basic menu, until next year!!!!

Steve


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello Steve.  No worries about the menu.  Just getting to meet everyone will be great.  Bring plenty liquid refreshment and all will be fine on the day.  We may still end up ordering take away.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Hopefully we will see some smoke coming from your direction soon with your new toy arriving.

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Steve - Yes we are really just looking to meet up. Don't feel under any obligation to bring any food - we are likely to have quite a selection. Anything you can bring will be great but if that is only a pack or two of beer than that will be perfect too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks Danny & Wade, not coming to freeload, will be doing some smoking on the day! We are really looking forward to the get together, meeting everybody and time off from our catering business.

Steve


----------



## wade (Jul 31, 2014)

I was going to freeload but Danny threatened to "send the boys round" if I did !!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 31, 2014)

OMG! NO!  Don't make me send the "boys" around!  They scare tha heck outta me and I'm bullet proof.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------

